# Corn sizes



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Being new and only having my corns for a few months i was wondering how fast they grow. Mine seem to be growing at different rates they eat at the same time both started on pinkies but the carolina is now quite happy doing fuzzies and is twice the size of my albino amel. Is it to do with sex or one being a morph. Would be interesting to know as there both cb11.


----------



## rake (Aug 3, 2011)

all snakes grow differently, although is some cases sexual dimorphism can have an effect but so can heat, husbandry, feeding etc also you will notice they tend to grow faster and more in the spring/summer months than in fall/winter, sounds like your two are doing just fine


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

The corns seem to be happy and easily handled. Speaking of handling my jag carpet sunk its teeth into me today for the first time only been handling it since monday though. Shes feeding fine at the moment but i think shes hungry again. Should i feed her every 5 or 7 days, shes on fuzzies and i was going to try a hopper this weekend maybe.


----------



## rake (Aug 3, 2011)

doesnt hurt very much does it, id put her onto rat pups every 7 days if she will take them, i switched mine from fuzzies to rat pups no bother they dont seem to care as long as its edible :lol2: helps for as they get older to switch em to rats now or they can be right pains to do it as they grow, glad to hear they all doing so well, any pics ?


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

No going to sort it this weekend with pics and then work out how to put them on here. I'll get some rat pups tomorrow. Thanks again for advice and no it didnt hurt just the shock factor:gasp:Im sure it'll happen again:lol2:


----------



## rake (Aug 3, 2011)

any time mate, oh yes if its anything like mine was it will happen many times :lol2: just remember to have the vinegar at hand if the lil blighter decides to hold on


----------



## telphilpott (Mar 28, 2012)

hi folks, my corn stumpy looked like they were ready to shed earlier this week.... went cloudy skinned and eyes piercing blue but got him out today n bk to normal with no sign of hed in the viv? ne ideas?


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

telphilpott said:


> hi folks, my corn stumpy looked like they were ready to shed earlier this week.... went cloudy skinned and eyes piercing blue but got him out today n bk to normal with no sign of hed in the viv? ne ideas?


Yes this is very normal, he should shed within the next week.


----------



## telphilpott (Mar 28, 2012)

violentchopper said:


> Yes this is very normal, he should shed within the next week.


wicked thanks, had him since end of march and he had problems shedding with other owner so was just being cautious


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

My littlest corn has had a circle around his eyes for about 10 days and today hes gone smokey all over so am expecting his first shed soon. Can you tell when your snakes get hungry cause mine are behaving differently could it be because they know food is due as i feed on saturdays


----------



## rake (Aug 3, 2011)

as strange as it sounds some do seem to know when food is due or will be arriving, my crb comes out and sits up the glass waiting on feeding day and once the smell gets round all the others appear like the dinner bell has been sounded :lol2:


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wierd i think mine know what day is feeding day already and ive only had them a few months. My jag took a large fluffy my pet shop didnt have rat pups in but it gave him a healthy bulge. Corns just eat, still waiting for little one to shed. Jag seems very ready i was putting some things in the drawer below his viv and he was up ready to strike i guess he's just eaten and doesn't want to be disturbed but then he is sitting in the open not in a hide like the corns they hide away until the next day. Waiting now a couple of days before i get bitten again:shock:.


----------



## telphilpott (Mar 28, 2012)

byno1615 said:


> Wierd i think mine know what day is feeding day already and ive only had them a few months. My jag took a large fluffy my pet shop didnt have rat pups in but it gave him a healthy bulge. Corns just eat, still waiting for little one to shed. Jag seems very ready i was putting some things in the drawer below his viv and he was up ready to strike i guess he's just eaten and doesn't want to be disturbed but then he is sitting in the open not in a hide like the corns they hide away until the next day. Waiting now a couple of days before i get bitten again:shock:.


my corn is out every 4 days lookin for food lol, hes a greedy so n so! he's striked at me once but never bitten me... 4 now


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

You expect it from cats and dogs but snakes never thought they would but it seems they do know. Ive not been bitten by my corns yet but the carpet is a bit nippy:lol2:


----------



## rake (Aug 3, 2011)

its like they so proud just to put themselves on show my carpet sits in full view on his branch giving evil stares :lol2: he got me again today lil sod hung on for dear life, tis not good when he hunts my hand as i change his water :bash:


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Evening rake yep mines the same the vivs are on drawers and i was putting away some snake bedding and bits in the drawers and he was there in a big s ready to strike :gasp:. Gonna get him out again tomorrow he should of digested his food by then and see if he bites me again. This time i'll try not to scream like a girl:lol2:


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

I will be feeding mine for the first time tomorrow, it is on Fuzzies.

The store said that I should remove the snake from the viv and put him in a different box to feed him, then move him back into the viv after he has eaten.

Is this correct?


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi bondred if your talking corns i draw mine out of there hides with there food so i can see them eat and make sure they dont take any substrate and thats one of the reasons people do this the other reason is that they dont associate everything that comes into the viv as food i think. I personally dont take mine out less disturbance and i watch them eat outside there hides then they go straight back and hide after. Im no expert i just find its working for me. Other people may agree or disagree its whatever works for you good luck with your first feed:2thumb:


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

byno1615 said:


> Hi bondred if your talking corns i draw mine out of there hides with there food so i can see them eat and make sure they dont take any substrate and thats one of the reasons people do this the other reason is that they dont associate everything that comes into the viv as food i think. I personally dont take mine out less disturbance and i watch them eat outside there hides then they go straight back and hide after. Im no expert i just find its working for me. Other people may agree or disagree its whatever works for you good luck with your first feed:2thumb:


Thank you, I have aspen as substrate at the moment, I may change it for something larger and more robust. 

I think given all the stress the snake has been through in the last couple of days I may try feeding him in the viv this time.


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Mine are all on aspen at the moment. Bigger substrate may sound like a good idea but ive been advised its harder to remove if it is swollowed so i would say leave them on aspen or if your really worried put them on paper, cheap easy to clean and wont get swallowed.


----------



## rake (Aug 3, 2011)

id just serve it on a piece kitchen towel i give all my snakes theirs that way unless its my garter snake who tries to eat the kitchen towel after the food, corns dont really get viv defensive and can easily distinguish food and hand, evening byno, screaming like a girl is not a good look :lol2: just think a few months of dodging strikes and persistant handling and should have a nice calm carpet....we hope :lol2:


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Good idea with the kitchen towel i might give that a go. Well after the terror of a masive bite from my jag that was the only thing for it my son who is seven just laughed at me:lol2:It was ferocious and lasted all of 0.00001 of a second:blush:


----------



## rake (Aug 3, 2011)

i really do feel for you it must of been such a horrifying moment :lol2:
this is my carpet Teeth making a mess as usual and not staying on the kitchen towel


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice snake lovely markings. I need to get some photos done of mine and i'll post them as soon as i work out how to. When i get her out next i'll try to remember camera she doesn't like my phone i got some on there with its camera but she wasn't happy about the phone.


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sweet went without any missing limbs or digets. jag has been succesfully handled again after eating:2thumb:Corn still not shed after a week of looking dusty so hopefully in a day or 2. Is it worth giving the corn a quick squirt with water to get him a little moist?


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Well after trying i have got some pics of my jungle jag



















here he she is now i can do it next onto corn pics


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

byno1615 said:


> Well after trying i have got some pics of my jungle jag
> 
> here he she is now i can do it next onto corn pics


He's lovely :no1:


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks i just need to sex it and think of a fitting name running through cd collection for ideas:lol2:That or the bible.


----------



## rake (Aug 3, 2011)

stunning lil jag


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

rake said:


> stunning lil jag


Thanks mate i think so to. Just done his first rat pup tonight + a bit of substrate didn't stay on kitchen towel. As long as it comes out it'll be fine hopefully.


----------



## claireleone (Nov 4, 2011)

byno1615 said:


> Being new and only having my corns for a few months i was wondering how fast they grow. Mine seem to be growing at different rates they eat at the same time both started on pinkies but the carolina is now quite happy doing fuzzies and is twice the size of my albino amel. Is it to do with sex or one being a morph. Would be interesting to know as there both cb11.


they all grow at there own rate . My amel and miami are both cb11 - the amel is only 16 inch longand the miami well over 2 ft . She eats like a wheelie bin though .


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey. Iv got 3 cb11. Two june and one jan. the 2 June are on 2 fuzzier every 7 days and the jan is on 1 rat pup every 7! Could two fuzzie be the equivalent to a rat pup? Another words could I try the 2 younger ones on rat pups?? And I reckon the jan one is ready to move up as there's not much of a lump when swallowed. Hope this is making sense lol. What's the next one up from rat pup? Are rats better for them?
Any advice much appreciated. Only ha them couple weeks so still learning  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?c4ivtj


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought my little corn in February when he was apparently about 6 months old, so that would make him nearly 9 months.
He started on 2 fuzzies every week (in the shop they had him on 2 every 10 days, but another keeper said babies should be fed more than that (?)). When he practically inhaled them within minutes and they hardly left a bump, I moved him a up to 1 small mouse per week and he seems content with that. He is however always hungry again after 5-7 days.
He's shed once since we got him and is in the process of shedding again. Last time I kind of measured him (he doesn't hold still enough yet, lol) he was about 29inches.
Our other snake was apparently about 2 years when we got him (the previous owner wasn't sure himself, cos he got him from someone who didn't keep them - him and his brother - right and they were seriously underweight). He was sold to us as approximately 3ft +, but when we measured his shed it was more towards 4ft. He's a bit overweight though, with considerable hips and weighing in at 530g, so he's on a 1 large mouse every 10-14 days kinda diet (with his prev. owner he was on 1-2 large mice every week). He's not too happy about it and I never thought a snake could try the hungry puppy look, which he gives me every time I walk by his viv.


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Both my corns are cb11 but i think one was early 11 and the other late 11. Both are now on fuzzies and im thinking of moving my carolina onto two next week cause he was straight out roaming after he ate yesterday even though i could see a healthy bulge. I think he's not gonna be food shy but his character is more shy and jumpey where as the little amel is super chilled.


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Weighed my snakes today Reggie (carolina) 34g Ronnie (amel albi) 17g both cb11 Levi (jungle jag carpet) 75g


----------

